# Thoughts on potential aquascape, I came up with?



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

I've been trying to decide what plants to add to my ten gallon and I think I've decided. 

I drew this up so you could visualize what I'm going for.










Do you think that this will look nice? Please be honest... It'll probably cost nearly $40.


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Now that I'm looking at it, I think I'd like some Moneywort between the Scarlet Temple and Wisteria.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I would switch the wisteria and scarlet temple. If you don't you'll be trimming the wisteria all day long, everyday. Wisteria grows so much faster and bushier than scarlet temple. Also a bright red bush at the front of the tank will look nice.

Buy extra stargrass, pretty much the entire bunch we ordered melted and it has taken about 3 months for a few tiny stems that didn't melt to take root and start growing normally. I have less than a 2x2 area with stargrass in it after 3 months. 

It's personal favorites but Ludwiga is one of my favorite plants. I'm looking forward to getting some red ludwiga, I don't have any yet.

I think it will look nice.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm, scarlet temples are not aquatic plants (pretty positive) so you would have to find something to replace it.


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

peachii said:


> I would switch the wisteria and scarlet temple. If you don't you'll be trimming the wisteria all day long, everyday. Wisteria grows so much faster and bushier than scarlet temple. Also a bright red bush at the front of the tank will look nice.
> 
> Buy extra stargrass, pretty much the entire bunch we ordered melted and it has taken about 3 months for a few tiny stems that didn't melt to take root and start growing normally. I have less than a 2x2 area with stargrass in it after 3 months.
> 
> ...


I've heard that Wisteria grows fast, but I've had mine for 3 months and it's barely grown an inch :S... I haven't been using co2 or ferts, though. So, adding those could really change things.


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Olympia said:


> Hmm, scarlet temples are not aquatic plants (pretty positive) so you would have to find something to replace it.


Oh! That's actually great to know. I found a new one called "Rotala" and apparently some types of it have pinkish red leaves. I was just trying to figure where to put it... Now, I know


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Olympia said:


> Hmm, scarlet temples are not aquatic plants (pretty positive) so you would have to find something to replace it.



Yes it is aquatic - Alternanthera reineckii or Scarlet Temple


Scientific Name: Alternanthera reineckii
Common Names: Scarlet Temple, Red Scarlet Temple
Category: Stem Plant
Lighting: High
Growth: Moderate; several leaves a week.
Positioning: Mid-Ground, Background
Needs: Although it can be grown without CO2, it is recommended for proper growth
Propagation: Cut stem at place where roots have formed and replant
Difficulty: Medium


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 Peachii; she knows her plants. 

I think the aquascape looks good but can't read the upper right circle.

Have fun!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It says "Scarlet Temple, or something else that would contrast with green, open to suggestions"


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

peachii said:


> I would switch the wisteria and scarlet temple. If you don't you'll be trimming the wisteria all day long, everyday. Wisteria grows so much faster and bushier than scarlet temple. Also a bright red bush at the front of the tank will look nice.
> 
> Buy extra stargrass, pretty much the entire bunch we ordered melted and it has taken about 3 months for a few tiny stems that didn't melt to take root and start growing normally. I have less than a 2x2 area with stargrass in it after 3 months.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised to hear that about Stargrass. I've been looking into and most people say that it's an extremely hearty plant and it needs to be trimmed very often.

Yeah, I haven't had it yet, but I'm always admiring the Ludwigia in the petstore. It's so pretty.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Are you making this an NPT?


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Are you making this an NPT?


I would love to, but I've looked at every Hardware Store, TSC, Walmart, Canadian Tire within an hour of my house and I just can't find the Organic Miracle Grow. 

Also, I need this to work. I've had my Betta for over a year and I don't want to put him in an environment that could fail and become unhealthy.

So, for now, I'm just going to use gravel, ferts, and DIY co2.

I do have another tank sitting around, though, that just needs a good cleaning. So, I'm hoping that the plants grow well so I can stock the other tank with trimmings. Hopefully, by then, I'll have found the soil.


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh, wait up! I just thought about Lowes and their website says they have it! Only things is, they only have "Organic Choice Garden Soil". I'm pretty sure people usually suggest "Organic Potting Mix". Is this the same stuff? 

Also, how much would I need? Each bag is 1cubic ft.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

1 Bag was enough for my 55g. Just remember to sift the soil first to remove all the debris from it. You will be amazed how much wood chip you will pull out of it

Also if your going to do DIY C02 I highly recommend this setup. Its way easier and less messy then the sugar/yeast setup and works like a charm. constant c02 supply for weeks. I also like it as the pressure gauge has a release valve so you do not have to worry about it exploding when your not home. http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Pro-DIY-CO2-system-with-CO2-pressure-guage-and-check-valve-D301-/271059386143?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1c65ff1f&_uhb=1

and I found this place in Mississauga that sell the citric acid you need for that system for super cheap by the kilo http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca/citric-acid-anhydrous-uspfcc-p-535.html


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You could always use Eco-Complete or FloraMax or some Florite for under the gravel so don't have to constantly be replacing root tabs. I've gone with root tabs and it's much easier to either use Florite or an enhanced substrate  besides, your plants will grow much better.


----------

